# Hi From Maine!



## chforgues (Dec 9, 2006)

Relatively New user here. Signed up some time ago, but just lurk and read while not participating very much.

Shooting a 05 Diamond Victory

Looks like their is a lot of knowledge here!


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!


----------



## TravisinWV (Sep 14, 2005)

hi there


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

Welcome aboard! :darkbeer:


----------



## BowtechAndy (Oct 31, 2003)

welcome to the forum. I see your from lewiston. Which pro shop are you using?


----------



## chforgues (Dec 9, 2006)

BowtechAndy said:


> welcome to the forum. I see your from lewiston. Which pro shop are you using?


Lakeside Archery is where I purchased my bow.

However I shoot at Central Maine Archery in Auburn, Maine


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk chforgues. Have fun here.


----------



## limbhanger74 (Dec 31, 2006)

welcome to AT


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## chforgues (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome all!

A general question, has the "Articles" link on the main page of this site ever worked?


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

welcome to AT.


----------



## Pascoutsniper (Jan 3, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## bdstayskal (Aug 2, 2020)

I love Maine!


----------

